# Make a Vampire Head With Recycled Items



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I like to experiment with making props on the cheap. This was made with a goalie mask ($1.50 from Value Village), pop bottles, newspaper, play dough, cardboard and ping pong balls.










You can find the how-to on my website (which looks like it will be ready by Christmas time lol). I haven't made a body for him yet, and this year I think he will only get a makeshift form in my dungeon/cell room. I'll post him in his glory in the showroom once he's put together.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Very Nosferatu-looking. Appears to be a messy eater. I love it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cheap is good
nice vamp head


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

dumb question....would this be for inside only?
Looks neat and its cheap enough too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not bad, kiddo!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

very creepy looking. And it does look like Nosferatu, a younger Nosferatu. lol


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks gang!



pixiescandles said:


> dumb question....would this be for inside only?
> Looks neat and its cheap enough too!


I mainly keep things inside, so I am not a pro on weatherproofing. Some people use a product called Smart Stuff. Others say acrylics/latex paint can stand up under most conditions. I would do a search on the topic.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOVING your Vampire head Ghoul Friday!!!! :devil: Nice work, very nice work indeed!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Very creepy looking...and he has that "just fed" look to him. Nice job.


----------

